

Show HN: BabyDigest - Share photos and videos of your kid - nihaar

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getbabydigest.com<p>In the spirit of Daniel&#x27;s post, I wanted to share a project I&#x27;ve been working on since my kid turned one during the nights and weekends.<p>BabyDigest is for parents who are looking for an easy way to keep their kids pictures in one place and share them with family. KidPost, recently featured on ProductHunt, does something similar but BabyDigest will actually find past baby pictures&#x2F;videos on your feed and sync them down. Parents can also upload directly to the site (via the web or email) and maintain a timeline for their kids.<p>I also used this as an excuse to learn AngularJS and Mongo. Happy to answer any questions about how this was built.<p>Would love feedback from fellow parents on HN!
======
DanielStraight
Questions:

1\. Is this usable without a Facebook account?

2\. How much can I upload?

3\. How does privacy protection work? Is it just a secret link or is it more
than than?

4\. How is this free? I reflexively distrust any site offering a non-free
service for free while simultaneously promising not to use my information
against me. Am I to believe you are operating this site at personal cost to
yourself for my benefit with nothing but posterity as your reward?

~~~
nihaar
1\. Yes, its usable without Facebook. Sign up on the site and you can upload
media directly (or email them in).

2\. No limit on how much you can upload at the moment. This might bite me in
the ass later but if anything changes, there'll be a grandfathering in of
older accounts.

3\. You set up a password for your timeline. This is then shared automatically
with "subscribers" that you add to your account. They will get notified (via
email) when you post anything and can click through this email and never

4\. Great question. Currently the plan is making money on prints (a PicPlum
like service - printing of photos and mailing to family members). I may also
introduce a premium version with more storage.

Would love to get your thoughts on the revenue ideas. And great questions - I
should spell some of this out on the landing page more.

~~~
DanielStraight
So as for question 3... one password? So anyone who has access could log in as
anyone else who has access using their email and the same password, right?
Also, do they need the password when clicking from an email or is there a
special link there that lets them bypass password entry? If the latter, how
long do those links last?

I don't mean to pry too much into implementation details, but I am very
selective about what I share, so it's important to me.

~~~
nihaar
Yup, one password that they need to use to login, along with the email address
that you've whitelisted for them. So its possible that someone could guess the
password and their email address to get unauthorized access. I've debated a
lot on this one and from the many parents I spoke to, this seemed to be a good
middle ground between having some security and keeping it simple for family
members to use.

The links in the emails have a special link that unique to each subscribers.
These links at the moment do not expire but thats something I'm changing soon.
All the images in the emails expire after a week.

I wrote a blog post on how I handle security on the app:
[http://blog.getbabydigest.com/post/88405261016/privacy-
and-s...](http://blog.getbabydigest.com/post/88405261016/privacy-and-security-
at-babydigest)

------
nihaar
Clickable link: [https://www.getbabydigest.com](https://www.getbabydigest.com)

